# Show off Your bow



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

:laser::llama:



























heres mine I shot a martin Shadow cat With a bowdoodle game droper rest a Sure lock challenger and Easton Colbolts 2613


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

gettin the mission ux2 tonight


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ill post mine when i get my stab.
Unless you want to see my nasp stuff?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are a few of my Athens. Btw, your shadowcat looks very nice


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll put pictures of it up later, and maybe in a month or so I will post a pic of another bow (Z7)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am voting for this to be a sticky. That way a new "Lets see your bow" thread doesn't get made all the time..... Just a idea.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my Bowtech 101st Airborne. 27.5 DL, 61#, 390gr. arrow, at 277fps.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Here are a few of my Athens. Btw, your shadowcat looks very nice


those athens pics never get old great looking bow


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

signature


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

no pic in sig


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> those athens pics never get old great looking bow


Thanks, if you ever get the chance to shoot one take it. Very nice bows.


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

HuntLions_94 said:


> I am voting for this to be a sticky. That way a new "Lets see your bow" thread doesn't get made all the time..... Just a idea.


I agree:uzi::rofl:


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

heres mine nothing special a old PSE foxfire crossbow i have a cancer forcing me to use a crossbow cant pull a regular back at full draw with out being in pain


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

View attachment 762778




my Destroyer 350


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

bohifan said:


> heres mine nothing special a old PSE foxfire crossbow i have a cancer forcing me to use a crossbow cant pull a regular back at full draw with out being in pain
> 
> 
> View attachment 762727
> ...


I don't see many cross bow shooters around, and I have a question. Is there such a thing as letting down? I mean, once it is cocked, can you bring it back without shooting it?


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I don't see many cross bow shooters around, and I have a question. Is there such a thing as letting down? I mean, once it is cocked, can you bring it back without shooting it?


yea but it is a pain in the but i cant do it with out some help


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

rascal said:


> View attachment 762778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this picture in another thread.. awesome looking bow!


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

this thread makes me want to 
go take pictures of my bow now


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hunting








3D


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)




----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

here is my contender elite:darkbeer:


----------



## dxtshooter4 (Jul 27, 2009)

here is my Athens Accomplice 34 ready to hunt


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

NMYoungGun said:


>



Sweet lookin bow.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I can post a few of my Mathews too. Set up with an Extreme sight, B-stinger stabilizer, Mathews quiver, Mathews downforce rest, and Gold tip arrows.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

heres my drenalin.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My hunting - 3d - everything else rigg.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> My hunting - 3d - everything else rigg.


Do you hunt with that chrome on the stab?

I will post a pic when my new Sentinel comes in. I have been waiting way too long for it. I am sure it doesn't help that I am left handed...


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

you shoot without a wrist sling?:mg:


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

My Contender!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arch3r8oy said:


> My Contender!


thats one sweet rig


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I do i just hadnt put it back on yet. just got the stab.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just took pictures of my bow but my card had to be formatted so the pics were deleted and now I have to reformat the card and the stinkin' computer won't read the card!!!!!! I'll try again later, and hopefully I can get some $$$ earned soon so i can finally get a Z7, just need a few hundred more bucks and I can buy one and a sight for it.

Also I don't use a wrist sling, I don't shoot with my fingers open because it puts tension in my fingers, I just relax my fingers.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

"black death"


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Hoyt Katera 28/70


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> :laser::llama:
> View attachment 761627
> 
> 
> ...


:help:is tht a old shodow cat or a new scepter it looks like the latter


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

After much struggle, he it is.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cartel vbars got ystrday A/C/E/ stab got ystrday tox 1400 martin leopard


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Here are a few of my Athens. Btw, your shadowcat looks very nice


When did you get the b-stingers?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> After much struggle, he it is.


Dang-it, I always take the wrong angles on my pictures, guess it just looks funny to see people tilt their heads that way!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I will post pics of my Z7 when I get it, I don't have it yet but will have it in 2 weeks when I go up to my grandparents house in Georgia and go to thwir archery shop to get it, I can't wait!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens Accomplice 32 
Zen Quiver, Bstinger, Limbdriver, Sword sight......

All dipped in Mothwing winter mimicry

Terminal velocity tan and creme strings with walnut serving.

BOCOMO fat sling.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Athens Accomplice 32
> Zen Quiver, Bstinger, Limbdriver, Sword sight......
> 
> All dipped in Mothwing winter mimicry
> ...


that camo is too cool, love it on the athens


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Athens Accomplice 32
> Zen Quiver, Bstinger, Limbdriver, Sword sight......
> 
> All dipped in Mothwing winter mimicry
> ...


Sweet looking 32!!!! wanna give it to me???


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mights as well throw in one of my Dads eXceed 300


----------

